
This Is How You Can Short Bitcoin - ourmandave
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-27/calling-a-bitcoin-top-here-s-how-you-can-short-the-digital-coin
======
cgore
Biggest bull market in recorded history.

Yeah, sure, let's short it. What could possibly go wrong?

~~~
stojano
sure... but why not be prepared and optimise the potentially bearish phases.

